# Newbie, need some help with blood work



## wasme (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

New here, and from Toronto, Canada.*

I am 41 years old, been lifting now for about 5 years. *4 years ago i was 365lbs, 3 years ago 200lbs (a hell of alot of cardio plus ECA).. *Today I sit @ 210 (BF is 22% - so still work to be done there and of course loose skin which sucks but i guess what do you expect - any advice there I appreciate.)

I have been reading alot on the forums lately as I'd like to try an effective AI, Testbooster, even thought of trying something along the lines of Epistane but perhaps im not quite ready for that yet. **

I have a strong interest in Erase, Triazole *and Titanium xl, Activate Xtreme, Endosurge.. stacked with DAA *- just not sure which. * I do have 2 cans of Animal Test, and 1 of Animal Stack at home, but had read they were best used when not still trying to eliminate bf.

I was able to get my blood work done last week, and a copy of the results today. *Blood was drawn at 8am in a *fasted state but the numbers i cannot seem to understand as they are not in the same format as others i have seen posted.

If anyone can help me figure this out Id totally appreciate it. *From there I am going to do an 6-8 week stack, and then do them again. * *I guess what im wondering is if my levels are low, good, high.. not sure...*

Here goes:

Testosterone: 22.6 *(healthy range 8.4-28.7)
SBHG: *26.7 *(healthy range 10-70)
BioAvailable Test: 13.0 (healty range 2-14)

On a side note: I will be posting this under the same ID on a couple of different forums to get as many responses as possible (not spamming).... looking for help with these numbers, as well as AI/Test thoughts, etc. **

Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*wasme* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome, take your question to the forums.


----------



## wasme (Feb 2, 2012)

Will do thanks!


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 2, 2012)

*sup man welcome aboard... and congrats!*


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2012)

............welcome...............


----------



## Dath (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome, looking forward to your postings!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome !


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasme (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## wasme (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks again... everyone...


----------



## tedtest (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome bro, make sure to make good use of that search button,  good to have you


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------

